# right line, wrong time....



## Stevo (Apr 7, 2007)

so the floral delivery guy falls asleep at the wheel, is involved in a rollover, and crawls out on his own before our arrival

a responder close by is on scene first, and being it's a nice day asks the patient to stay still (he was apparently sitting) , on the ground. 

on the rigs arrival he's supine, the responder is hovering over him (no apparent or implied injuries btw) , and vocalizes a detailed report ending with _'and he's on no sexual enhancing drugs at this time'_

at this point, i'm on my knees on the other side of the patient, across from the (female) first responder, who is not only dressed in a low cut revealing blouse, she's built like a brick sh*thouse....

the patient and i make eye contact, then to her cleavage, then eye contact again, there's a certain level of embarassment/levity...nobody said anything for that oh so uncomfortable minute either....

if there was ever a 'right line, wrong time' this had to be it...

~S~


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 7, 2007)

Nice to know that the patient was awake and alert X4!!!


----------



## daemonicusxx (Apr 7, 2007)

Stevo said:


> she's built like a brick sh*thouse...




Sounds like a few of my past female partners.


----------



## Epi-do (Apr 8, 2007)

How funny!


----------



## MMiz (Apr 8, 2007)

I had a new partner once when I was working a pt with a profusely bleeding nose.  The partner asked if the pt's daughter had any tampons.  I assure you that it wasn't in our protocols.  We left and a minute later they called us back, but this time asked for ALS.


----------



## Airwaygoddess (Apr 8, 2007)

Things one should not say during a call.  "Whoops!"  "Oh ****!" and "is he /she dead yet?!"  As my wise old dad used to say, "You can think it, just don't say it out loud!" ^_^


----------



## Stevo (Apr 8, 2007)

> Nice to know that the patient was awake and alert X4!!!



well....i guess we can say he was subjected to a rather unorthodox mode of assessment...but _yeah_....



> "You can think it, just don't say it out loud!"



oh gawd no....i'd have been fired!

~S~


----------



## Jon (Apr 9, 2007)

Stevo said:


> ...oh gawd no....i'd have been fired!
> 
> ~S~


 
How do you fire a volunteer?


----------



## FF/EMT Sam (Apr 10, 2007)

Stevo said:


> at this point, i'm on my knees on the other side of the patient, across from the (female) first responder, who is not only dressed in a low cut revealing blouse, she's built like a brick sh*thouse....



lol!  We had a situation a couple years ago involving a code at the jail.  Naturally, everyone came runnign since it was a code, regardless of how they were dressed at the time.  One female EMT, who was built a lot like your partner, was wearing...ummm...not much.  I'll let you use your imagination, but suffice it to say that she was doing chest compressions in front of a group of inmates..........We had weekly calls to the jail for "seizures" and similar bull for more than a year after that.  After the inmates finally realized that they weren't going to get her to come back no matter what, they gave up.


----------



## Stevo (Apr 10, 2007)

> How do you fire a volunteer?



I work for the town i reside in Jon, and even if i weren't paid Uncle OHSA says that if i were to be issued gear, it would consititue 'pay', therefor i'd be an ere under their jackbooted heels



> We had weekly calls to the jail for "seizures" and similar bull for more than a year after that.



LOL! FF/EMT Sam

~S~


----------



## sfguard (Apr 20, 2007)

Did he have a spinal injury or was he just glad to see her ha ha ha ha:lol:


----------



## Mercy4Angels (Apr 22, 2007)

Jon said:


> How do you fire a volunteer?



"(insert name here) your relieved of duty turn in your uniform"


----------



## firetender (May 18, 2007)

*technical glitch!*

During a particularly genitals-to-the-wall day (don't want to be sexist, here!), I found myself in the back of the rig with one of maybe five routine transfers to the Nursing Home in the last 6 hours, interspersed with whoknowshowmany emergencies. 

Of course, I checked out the pulse and breathing of my patient.

On this day, one toe across the frazzled line, I aligned my fingers over my patient's pulse and looked at my watch. Confused, I re-aligned my fingers on her pulse, looked at my watch again. Even more confused, I tried one more time to place my fingers properly to catch the pulse. Suddenly realizing what I was doing, without thinking, I blurted out:

"Oh, Crap, for a second there I thought you were dead! But it's okay, my watch just stopped!"


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 18, 2007)

firetender said:


> "Oh, Crap, for a second there I thought you were dead! But it's okay, my watch just stopped!"


 
Better your ticker than hers, I'd guess


----------



## Thanach (May 18, 2007)

lmao, great lines, tonigh I've been stuck in that hole of holes, the dispatch center, and one of my crew's had the best line tonight, saying she might get lost on a trip that is maybe, MAYBE 2/10th's of a mile total...

And what kind of trip? What we call a Section 12, basically someone being sent to a psych ward whether they like it or not.

Seriously, the place they come from is behind the hospital they send them to. You could almost wheel the stretcher over to the ER faster.


----------



## StrokedOut (May 30, 2007)

Stevo said:


> so the floral delivery guy falls asleep at the wheel, is involved in a rollover, and crawls out on his own before our arrival
> 
> a responder close by is on scene first, and being it's a nice day asks the patient to stay still (he was apparently sitting) , on the ground.
> 
> ...



A/O x boobs? <_<


----------

